# Prevent train from falling off platform



## LilCal (Jun 25, 2017)

Getting close to finishing my HO layout and since I'll have the grandkids playing with it, I think I need to put a plastic barrier / wall around the edge to prevent the rolling stock from falling 3 feet to the concrete floor. The track is close to the platform edge as I had limited room, platform is ½" MDF framed with 1x4". 

What type of plastic can I use to make the wall / barrier. Can it be cut with a utility knife? Will a circular or jig saw work? Where can I buy the material? My thought is to have some type of holder or slot on the side of the platform so I can easily remove / re-install the plastic wall when I want to work on the layout or put a unit back on track. 

Is there any literature, online plans, or other info available that would guide me? I've tried to Google it with no luck, maybe I'm using the wrong keywords.

Thanks in advance, 

An HO newbie


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

It depends on your budget. I needed some clear barriers to provide similar protection. 

I bought a sheet of "plexiglass" and tried cutting it myself. It wasn't as simple as they made it look and I needed so many pieces I went online and ordered a sheet cut into the sizes I needed.

Frederick


----------



## LilCal (Jun 25, 2017)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends on your budget. I needed some clear barriers to provide similar protection.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, I thought about plexiglass but was worried as it's a bit thick. Had the concern you experienced and was afraid it would be hard to cut. your reply helped me eliminate the option of me cutting plexiglass.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Celluloid walls*



LilCal said:


> thanks for the reply, I thought about plexiglass but was worried as it's a bit thick. Had the concern you experienced and was afraid it would be hard to cut. your reply helped me eliminate the option of me cutting plexiglass.


Celluloid may not be the correct term, but I mean is thin, (1/16"), flexible clear plastic. The advantages are that it can be cut with heavy duty scissors, or a utility knife and steel straightedge. It can also be curved, if needed. Check online for clear styrene. If you need a thicker wall, just use overlapping layers.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Plexiglass comes in various thicknesses, and the people who sell it to you locally (screen door, mirror, pyro-ceramic, and window manufacturers/installers) will custom cut it for a small fee.

You can also use cabinet quality hardboard, or Masonite, Luan, Doorskin...whatever they call it, the stuff that bends fairly well and is about 1/8" thick. It comes in large sheets like plywood and MDF. Or, even MDF, itself, comes in various thicknesses, and can be cut to size in strips on a table saw.

All of these can be cut, sanded, painted, and drilled to fit nicely as both a barrier to hands, to falling objects you'd rather not pick up off the floor in several pieces, and they can act as a finishing fascia to the edge of the layout, prettying it up a bit...or a lot. Make it so that the top edge rises above the layout surface next to it by at least 1.5", and cut it so that its lower edge is at least 8" lower than the edge of the frame. For a more polished look, go at least 12" lower. Be sure to measure to match each lower edge as you butt them up to each other prior to mounting.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

if you are going to use a plastic product do not use plexiglass as it can shatter, Lexan is a much better product and will not shatter, Lexan is also available at Home depot and can be bought in various sizes and thicknesses


----------



## LilCal (Jun 25, 2017)

Are there any diagrams, plans, or other directions on how to install the plastic barrier to the side of a wood platform. I'd like to have the plastic sit in some type of slot or holder so I can remove a piece easily if I want to put a car back on the track. The pieces will be in 3 and 4 foot sections so they'll easily be handled during removal. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## LilCal (Jun 25, 2017)

Forgot to mention, I don't want to screw or otherwise permanently attach the plastic to the platform. I'm really looking for quick removal and re-installation. I'm visualizing some type of gutter or slot into which the pieces would fit on the bottom.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I used pre-slit foam pipe insulation, as seen in the left foreground. Soft, round, and it provides a wall (of sorts) to catch the trains before they fall off The Dreaded Edge ...

TJ


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Our club uses a pine board, a spacer strip of wood(same width as the plexiglass) and then another pine board. You can slide the Plexiglas in and out for access.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Here a picture that may help. Most of the club photos have skirting over them.


----------



## LilCal (Jun 25, 2017)

*train falling off platform*

thanks


----------

